# people ride uber for affordability, not tip you!



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

LOL. I was a former cab driver and know UBER is cheaper than most cabs. UBER's lack of "rountrip" feature for the "rider" I think is being taken advantage of by riders. I've been asked to "wait" to take them back where I picked them up after they've been driven to a liquor store or a school to pick up their little sister.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You can do round trips by making the pax change the address in their app. See my signature.

However, waiting is not what Uber does. It ain't a cab and I ain't obligated to wait for anyone. If it's a quick pickup, the next person is ready to go, no problem, but if I have to wait more than a minute or two, I'm out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You can do round trips by making the pax change the address in their app. See my signature.
> 
> However, waiting is not what Uber does. It ain't a cab and I ain't obligated to wait for anyone. If it's a quick pickup, the next person is ready to go, no problem, but if I have to wait more than a minute or two, I'm out.


Wow that was pretty bad what happened to you with the refunded trip there. I've not had a problem with not changing address yet... but I suppose it could happen... Uber has refunded my cancel fee a few times though and I had to write to them and explain why I deserved the cxl fee.

As for waiting...

Pax also gets charged per minute... So waiting for a pax so it is not always bad. If it is a busy time that might not be so great, but during slow times of the day the time the time rate can be better is than doing one or two $4 fairs in an hour.


----------



## jamesburton (Dec 1, 2016)

I usually use "Uber" to travel in a city instead of 9000airportcars.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Wow that was pretty bad what happened to you with the refunded trip there. I've not had a problem with not changing address yet... but I suppose it could happen... Uber has refunded my cancel fee a few times though and I had to write to them and explain why I deserved the cxl fee.
> 
> As for waiting...
> 
> Pax also gets charged per minute... So waiting for a pax so it is not always bad. If it is a busy time that might not be so great, but during slow times of the day the time the time rate can be better is than doing one or two $4 fairs in an hour.


So you'd rather waste 20 minutes waiting for $2 then to end the trip and at the very lease get a minimum fare? At the best, a nice long run somewhere? No way, there's no math that will add up to making waiting worth it regardless if it's a slow time.

The only time I wait without question is if it's Select. $0.35 a minute actually does add up, plus you don't want to lose out on the $2 a mile charge for mileage after the wait.

But $0.12 a minute? Not a chance...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, it depends on the time of the day or night I suppose. On a Friday or Saturday night it wouldn't be worthwhile, especially with Surge. But during a weekday it could be. In Reno it is also 20 cents a minute for uberX (15 cents for the driver), and uberX is only $1.10 per mile. So if someone made me wait an hour, that would be $12 in fee to them and $9 for me without putting any wear on my vehicle or eating any gas. Add a few dollars for the minimum fare and some driving distance and that hour of waiting is probably $12-15 payoff. Without surge on weekday nights, I also do a lot of driving people from the city out to the edge of town and then have to drive back into town again with no fare. So that usually only adds up to around $10 per hour anyway, or sometimes even a lot less. For a while I was doing 2 AM to 8 AM and there were a couple of days where I made less than $40 and that's not counting the gas cost.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

what if the passenger try to act like they don't know how to change the address on their app so that way they get the roundtrip ride without routing it through UBER? My first UBER drive was like this. A 30 minute ride turned to over an hour since it was a roundtrip. I'm not sure if I got compensated for it as a roundtrip but I informed UBER through text but I never got a message back. The rider told me UBER would recognize the trip as a roundtrip because it took longer than it should have been. I've had ghetto types ride in my car and take me to a different address other than the address given.

Some will type in a short trip address only to take me to a longer trip so that way they get charged less. Does UBER take note of how long the ride takes therefore drivers get compensated more? Another situation here is the rider took me to a different address because she wanted to pick something up then drive to the destination she typed in on the app. A 15 minute ride turned into over 30 minutes. Do I get paid more in such situation? If not, then riders are taking advantage of the UBER flaw because there's no cab meter that racks up those $.



steveK2016 said:


> You can do round trips by making the pax change the address in their app. See my signature.
> 
> However, waiting is not what Uber does. It ain't a cab and I ain't obligated to wait for anyone. If it's a quick pickup, the next person is ready to go, no problem, but if I have to wait more than a minute or two, I'm out.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

The app should calculate a total distance and/or time regardless of if the address is in the app or not. But. Whereever is possible, riders should update their destinations, that way if there is any kind of dispute, at least Uber/Lyft can see that they were the ones updating the address. If they don't know how, or too drunk, or too destructed and drunk to do it, you can do it in your app too. That's a second best solution. If it's something quick, like drop off a friend on the way, as long as the final destination is actually the final one, I wouldn't worry about it. For anything long and pricey, definitely do not move an inch untill they enter it in their app and you get an update on your end. Just to cover you butt.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is one of the times that taxis have a significant advantage over uber. The passenger paying at the end of the trip, makes changing destinations and adding stops less of an annoyance,and more of a.. sweet the fare is getting longer with no additional empty miles. If i charge only when they actually get out, i cant run up the meter any extra. When we run the customer app, the customers know to wait until they get a printed receipt from us, to make sure that they don't get overcharged. (BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THE COMPANY TELLS THEM TO DO)

It's really really easy and never turns into an issue like it can with uber.

Mind you i get 45c a minute for wait times so that helps change the wait issue to the point where i just don't care.

One time i drove around a little old lady as she did "ALL" of her black friday shopping, Literally just kept the meter going and went into stores with her as we went on an unplanned 6 hour shopping spree with her money. I pushed the cart for her ect... ended up being over $300 on the meter with $60 of that going to the cab company during that time. I only drove like 70 miles total for it, It was without a doubt one of my most stress free days of all time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Did she freak out about the $300 fee or was she okay with it?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I actually have had pax ask me..."how much to hire you. For 4 hours"...I quote them $50 an hour if it's cash upfront.....they hand me 2 $100 bills I never turn meter on I am their personal chauffeur for 4 hours.......usually if meter is run for time it's $22 an hour plus mileage I figure for $50 an hour or I will do damn near whatever they ask......


----------

